# Honeypum ¡pum! ¡pum! llegó a los mil.



## Rayines

¡¡Felicidades, amiga, por las 1000 intervenciones!!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno my querido Shrek, digo Honeypum, aunque no nos hemos tratado ni encontrado mucho, debo decirte que esas pocas a veces han sido ¡Nada gratas!,¡NO, NO ES CIERTO!, Sólo bromeaba, en verdad me caes bien, y supongo que para haber llegado ya a los 1000 debe de ser por que traes unas ganas de ayudar. que espero y sigan así, cuídate mucho te mando un abrazo desde la cáotica Ciudad de México.


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Enhorabuena Cariño  ! Si el Honey es de "cariño", el pum: ¿de qué es?  
Antes nos cruzábamos más en los foros.. además de darte la enhorabuena, debo destacar tu capacidad para estar siempre de buen humor, ponerte en el lugar del otro y sobre todo, para relativizar (una capacidad de la que mucha gente carece y que es muy necesaria).

Espero que podamos seguir contando contigo. ¡Por 1.000 mensajes más!
¡Y a seguir viendo la copa medio llena siempre!


----------



## Vanda

Melzinha, contamos com mais 1000 participações 

suas no nosso cantinho!​


----------



## Honeypum

¡Qué sorpresa ver este hilo!
Una linda manera de acompañar mi cafecito de la mañana  

Inés, mil gracias por darte cuenta que ya llegué a los 1.000, ¡ni yo lo había notado hasta ahora! La verdad que te pones a escribir y los mensajes vuelan.

Miguelillo, tienes razón, siempre que nos hemos cruzado en los foros ha sido horrible, discusiones, peleas  jeje es broma, siempre es un gusto leerte y que nos hagas pensar con esas preguntas del tipo "indoneso/indonesio/indoqué?"  Muchas gracias por tus saludos

Principito, qué puedo decirte, gracias por tus comentarios. Espero que te conectes más seguido al foro, la que liaste con eso de "vicios del lenguaje" ehh?  Por cierto, pum es de "Pumpkin" (Pulp Fiction)

Vanda, muito obrigada pelos seus comprimentos. Como ja tenho falado pra você, se puder trocar o meu nick, escolheria a sua opçao: Melzinha  . Sempre é un prazer no seu cantinho!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Me alegra mucho poder felicitarte por tus 1.000 aportes.  ¡Esto hay que celebrarlo en grande porque eres una forera culta, preparada y que nunca pierde su buen humor!!!

El foro es un lugar más bonito e interesante gracias a ti. Que Dios te bendiga y llene tu vida de sonrisas.  
Un abrazo lleno de cariño
Soledad


----------



## Fernando

Honeypum, ¡qué mayor estás ya! ¡1000 mensajes, y muy buenos todos!

Tengo que decirte que estoy muy enfadado contigo. Entre Cubamania, tú y alguno más me habéis quitado el trabajo en el Financial Terms.

Que no se vuelva a repetir.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡Vaya, qué sorpresa!
Veo que eres una mujer muy trabajadora.
Gracias por todas tus aportaciones


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Honey Pum Pum: ¡¡¡¡te felicito por tus primeros 1000  posts de lujo!!!!!* *¡Y GRACIAS POR TODA TU GRAN AYUDA!*
*BRINDO, CON TODO MI CARIÑO DE SIEMPRE, POR UNA GRAN FORERA: CHIN CHIN.*
*Fernita  *​


----------



## Eugin

*¡Grande Romi!!! ¡Bienvenida al club de los que han pasado su primer millar!!!!!   *
*Te felicito de todo corazón por todas tus colaboraciones en los foros, siempre tan oportunas y de tan buena calidad, y espero encontrarnos más seguido en los posts!!!  *

*A ver cuándo nos honras con tu presencia en la tercera parte de la película   o cuando nos vamos a comer una pixsa en Baires o una pisa en Madrid, previo viaje en tasi!!!!!  *

*¡Muchas gracias por tu presencia entre nosotros!! 
¡Un abrazo grandote!!*


----------



## lazarus1907

Otra loca que se ha quedado enganchada con el foro. 

¡Bienvenida! ¡Y felicidades por todos esos mensajes!


----------



## Outsider

_Muchas felicidades, Honeypum._
​


----------



## Honeypum

Hola muchachitos, ¡cuántos mensajes tan lindos!

Sole, es un honor para mí contar con tus felicitaciones, eres una persona a la que admiro un montón. Espero poder cruzarme contigo más a menudo, y seguir compartiendo momentos tan gratos en este espacio.

Fernando, ¡mil gracias! Es un gusto que me saludes. Tú tienes la curiosa habilidad de hacerme reir siempre. Manejas la ironía como pocos, y tienes un sentido del humor único. En el foro financiero yo sólo soy una discípula tuya... respecto a los que llegaron antes  

Mi querido Tigger, forero simpático como pocos. Veo que la Fiona ogro te gusta mucho menos que la Fiona princesita... ya veré si encuentro un avatar de estos para cambiarlo. ¡Gracias por tus felicitaciones, amigo!


----------



## Honeypum

Fernita, amiga, creo que ya te he dicho todo. Es un gusto estar por aquí y saber que estás vos también por ahí y que nos vamos a cruzar entre mensaje y mensaje. Miles de besos, con todo mi cariño.

Eugin, todavía recuerdo la primera vez que tuve contacto con vos, que fue a través de MP. Sos una forera estupenda, como pocas! Jeje te llamaré cuando pise la "city porteña" para comer "pixsa" y si estás vos para acá, que sea mejor unas "pisas" (sí que me hiciste reir!!). Mil gracias por tus felicitaciones!

Lazarillus... mil gracias! Tú sí que tienes derecho a decirme "loca", aunque sé que lo haces con cariño. Gracias por darme la enhorabuena, amigo.

Outsider, muito obrigada pelo teu comprimento! Nos vemos poquito en el foro, pero como dice un dicho "lo bueno, si breve... dos veces bueno". Muchos besos y gracias!


----------



## heidita

¡Qué despiste el mío! Yo sin saber de quién hablabamos....
Menos mal que he reaccionado a tiempo. 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Honeypum

¡Muchas gracias, Heidita!
Gracias por tu buen humor, tu simpatía y tus tan necesarias explicaciones  (sobre todo por PM  ).
Espero seguir cruzándome contigo en los foros y que nos sigamos riendo como hasta ahora.
¡Muchos besos!


----------



## fenixpollo

Honey, te estimo tanto que esta es la segunda vez que te felicito en tu primer logro como forera (la primera vez, el sistema cayó y mi mensaje se perdió).  Tu actitud positiva y tu espíritu de colaboración me animan mucho.  ¡Gracias! 

*¡FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO, HONEY!*


----------



## lauranazario

Honey... qué despiste el mío. Excusas por mi tardanza. 

Pero aquí te traigo un obsequio que he mandado a elaborar sólo para ti. 
¡Miel de calabaza!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Honeypum

Fenix: ¡Muchas gracias por tu saludo y encima por duplicado! Es un honor para mí que un forero al que admiro tanto se tome la molestia de felicitarme dos veces. Te mando un abrazo muy fuerte. 

Lau: ¡Qué regalo tan especial! Me encantó. No sabía que existía algo así como la miel de calabaza... mmmm ¡qué ganas de probarla ahora! Muchas gracias, amiga, por tus saludos y por tan oportuno regalo. Te mando un besote.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Honeypum, la miel no hace justicia a tu dulzura y bondad. Siempre dispuesta a ayudar a todo el mundo. Un placer leerte siempre. Gracias.

También tengo un regalo... No te empaches, golosa.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Honeypum, felicidades y gracias por todo.

Te gustaria probar un poco de esto para festejar?

Congratulations!

Chaska


----------



## Honeypum

Pedrinho, muchas gracias por el regalo tan lindo (¡me voy a empachar con tanto dulce!) y por tus palabras tan bonitas. Este foro sin tí se vería muy vacío.

¡Chaska! Qué lindo leer tus saludos... ¡muchas gracias! y también por esa torta gigante (¡¡qué rico, parece rellena de dulce de leche!!). Muchas gracias, de verdad. Te mando un beso muy grande.


----------



## BETOREYES

Querida princesa Fiona.
Me tomó por sorpresa lo del muro de Berlín(!). ¡De veras que soy lento!

Me siento profundamente triste por no haber alcanzado el tren para decirte a tiempo lo mucho que te admiro. Siempre estás en la jugada, y no sabes cuan valiosos son tus aportes y comentarios. SOS DE ACÁ. 

Éxitos.
Beto.


----------



## ordequin

*¡Querida Honeypum!*​* ¡La alegría de la huerta!*
*     ¡Enhorabuena!*​*Gracias por el humor y la colaboración.*
*¡Un abrazo!*​*Tú sí que nos has enganchado, ...así que ahora...tienes una reponsabilidad, ¡nos debes otros mil!*
*¿Prometido,  ?*​ ​


----------



## Honeypum

Beto, ¡muchas gracias por tu mensaje!. Y pensar que un día pensé que te habías enfadado conmigo... ¡qué boba!. Es un placer coincidir contigo por los foros, eres una persona excepcional (por cierto, el tren muchas veces sí pasa dos veces  ). Te mando un abrazo muy fuerte.

Ordequín... jeje muchas gracias. Tú sí que me haces reír muuuucho, siempre que contesto un mensaje y apareces tú por ahí, sé que le vas a poner el toque de humor. Gracias por estar ahí, con tu sabiduría y buen humor. Un beso muy fuerte.


----------



## BETOREYES

Honeypum said:


> Y pensar que un día pensé que te habías enfadado conmigo... ¡qué boba!.


 
No podría.


----------



## María Madrid

Y yo en la inopia.... qué vergüenza!!!

Muchísimas felicidades y gracias por tu ayuda. 

Te envío para celebrarlo una deliciosa tarta. Con chocolate de cobertura Nestlé, por supuesto. Un abrazo. 


http://www.euroresidentes.com/imagenes_recetas/chocolate.JPGhttp://images.google.se/imgres?imgu...ges?q=tarta+chocolate&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=G


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Me parece que me he perdido algo (¡1450 ya!).
¡Honey: siempre es un placer verte por estas calles de WR! 
¡felicidades!


----------



## Honeypum

Beto: ¡yo tampoco podría enfadarme contigo! Eres un sol  

María: jeje me has hecho reír. ¿Es chocolate Nest lé o chocolate Nes tlé?  Últimamente no te veo mucho en el foro, espero que vuelvas pronto por acá, que se te echa de menos.

Victor: ¡gracias por saludarme! Jeje nunca había visto la ola hecha por muñequitos, ¡qué monada! Gracias por acordarte. Muchos besos y nos seguimos viendo por el foro.


----------



## tatius

¡¡Honey!!

Una de dos: o escribes posts como hacen churros aquí en España -muchos y rápido- o ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que te hiciste una pesada de 1000 posts. 1465 llevas ya... Voy a invertir en ti, un valor seguro.

Siento el retraso y... ¡mil gracias por compartir todo lo que sabes con el resto del mundo (mundial, claro)!

Como imagino que ya te abrás acabado las tartas y los tarros de miel, te invito a un chocolate con churros "typical Spanish" y... a un par de alka seltzer, que te harán falta. Golosa.


----------



## loladamore

Llegué tan tarde que me pregunto si sería mejor esperar un poquito - ya mero llegas a los 2000  . Pero bueno, no pude dejar de felicitarte. *Un obsequio para tí*.

¡Felicidades!


----------

